# Alfajores - Peruvian



## sherrycakes (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe or, at least, advice for making an authentic Peruvian Alfajore. I know they vary in each country.

Can I use my tried and true lemony shortbread cookie, or is the alfajore composed of a different type of cookie? I have the manjor blanc on the stove now, and the coconut finely ground, but I'm stuck on the cookie part. Thanks!


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, I'm just making some now. The dough is resting in the fridge. Can let you know the result when they're ready. This is the recipe I'm using: http://www.try2cook.com/blog/2009/11/alfajores-the-classic-argentine-cookie/


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

babytiger said:


> Wow, I'm just making some now. The dough is resting in the fridge. Can let you know the result when they're ready. This is the recipe I'm using: http://www.try2cook.com/blog/2009/11/alfajores-the-classic-argentine-cookie/


So, the recipe is pretty good. The cookies aren't as delicate as the ones I used to get at the farmers market, but it's quite easy to put together.

I also made some cateja as I was able to find goat's milk at the store. That turned out amazing.


----------



## sherrycakes (Apr 13, 2011)

I used Barefoot Contessa's shortbread recipe and made Manjor Blanco for the filling. Rolled in finely chopped coconut. I thought they were pretty good, as did my Peruvian cousin, but she told me that the ones she had from home were just filled with dulce de leche, no coconut and powdered sugar was sifted over the top.

The cookies turned out great, I used a European butter. Pricey, but it was really worth it!


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

sherrycakes said:


> the ones she had from home were just filled with dulce de leche, no coconut and powdered sugar was sifted over the top.


That's the way I made mine.


----------



## chris jeffery (Jan 18, 2013)

My girlfriend is peruvian and she loves to make these,Her #1 secret is cold butter! and a slow mixing process


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I should ask my wife how she makes hers. They are the best I've ever tried, and I've been all over Peru. 

She uses lime zest to give them a little extra punch and it really helps. 

BTW, recognize my Avatar?


----------



## chris jeffery (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha,is it a guinea pig?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes. Peruvians love my little "Cuy" logo.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am not from Peru but I love Alfajores.. I made these last year. I used short bread cookies that were light as air and filled it with Dulce De Lecche.. I try to stay away from short bread cookies that are very hard almost like a dog biscuit.





  








alfajores.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 25, 2013


----------

